# mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!!



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ok so FIRST i want to say i did search AND i did kind of find what i needed but want to know if it is necessary!.
i just droped in my AWP into my mk2 and its not sitting quite right, il try and explain. im using a mk3 subframe
it seems like the front of the engine is sitting up a little high..doesnt look like my hood will be able to close. although the engine looks like it sitting level.
the mount im unsing are:
for the front: i believe it a tdi front braket with the stock mk2 1.8l crossmember and mount.
rear tranny: o2o braket with g60 mount.
rear passenger: its the one in this picture i dont know where its from.








number 10 and 12 in this pick








i want to know if its my front cross member that is the issue.
i know people use b3 passat vr6 or corado vr6 cross members..
will this solve my issue?








any help will be greatly appreciated and i know this is a topic that had been asked before i just could come up with a straight answer


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (alextjoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_ok so FIRST i want to say i did search AND i did kind of find what i needed but want to know if it is necessary!.
i just droped in my AWP into my mk2 and its not sitting quite right, il try and explain. im using a mk3 subframe
it seems like the front of the engine is sitting up a little high..doesnt look like my hood will be able to close. although the engine looks like it sitting level.
the mount im unsing are:
for the front: i believe it a tdi front braket with the stock mk2 1.8l crossmember and mount.
rear tranny: o2o braket with g60 mount.
rear passenger: its the one in this picture i dont know where its from.








number 10 and 12 in this pick








i want to know if its my front cross member that is the issue.
i know people use b3 passat vr6 or corado vr6 cross members..
will this solve my issue?








any help will be greatly appreciated and i know this is a topic that had been asked before i just could come up with a straight answer

why dont you just try to close the hood?
it should be fine, i've done the same few times and it works, you shouldnt have any problems unless something is messed up.
1.8T does look kinda high in the MK2 especially intake anifold but its deceiving...
you got a picture of how it sits?


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (jettaboy_gtx)*

mine looked kind of funny at first as well, especially with the 1.8T TB still on, the top nipple was hitting the hood, but i figure that if i have that problem later with my ABA TB, than i willl just cut down the material of the front motor mount


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (vw_owner)*

the hood is off right now and the passenger side hinge riped off..rotten off actually..and well the driver one is about to rip of aswell i need to fix the hinges first.
ya i do have pics posted on montreal racing il put them here also
pics of how it sits trying to show you how it high up
























*front mount*








*rear tranny side*








*rear passenger side*


















_Modified by alextjoe at 6:30 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (alextjoe)*

yea i think you should be fine
only thing that might hit is the nipple on top of the trotle body, especially if that front mount is old and has a lot of movement.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (alextjoe)*

That Front engine bracket sure looks like a Mk3 Automatic to me which pushes the engine further forward because it is about 1/2-3/4" shorter from the front bolt mount hole to the block. Also, it has the wrong angle on the bottom of the brkt for the front which would certainly kick the front of the motor up and make the engine not sit flush on the mounts. I have never had the Diesel in my hand and my understanding was that it is only good for Mk3 folks using 02a. I do, however, have 2 of the Mk3 Autos and they look identical to what you have.
Look closely on the top of the mount, some had Automat very lightly stamped. Regardless, though I am almost certain it is a mk3 mount and will have the wrong angle on the front.
That may not be your problem, but it would definitely cause issues. Also, along with that the REAR Mk3 Auto Alum brkt is longer. Check the part number on the side of the rear to verify you have the right stuff and did not get all auto stuff. It might even say auto on the side of the rear too (I have one, but I forget). I can check ETKA if you have any questions as to the P#.
Mk3 front mount will not work properly at all on a Mk2 and Vice versus. As mentioned above the angle is way off.
Pic of the Mk3 Auto next to the G60 (which is really what you need) if you are using the Mk2 front carrier. You can see the angle diff in this pic.









See where it is printed Automat just under my watermark? One I have has the print and one does not (or I just can't see it), but they both are.










Trying to use the G60 (mk2) mount on a Mk3 Style carrier results in this:









Using a Mk3 style mount on a Mk2 carrier would cause bigger issues because of the raising the motor in the front. in comparison:









HTH,
Shawn


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (sdezego)*

thats a good point i assumed he had right brackets in there, but yea wrong mount would deffinitely couse some issues....
well from the pics looks like hes running 02A/J and therefore the G60 mount is needed.....but from what i've read passat TDI bracket fits perfect also...now i've never tried it nor do i know from what year TDI but i remember somone using it.

OP which TDI is the bracket from?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (jettaboy_gtx)*

I think the TDi brkt is only for folks running the 02a/02j in a Mk3. 
...Or perhaps using a Corrado/Passat Vr carrier in the Mk2 which has the proper angle for the Mk3 mount which is what I run. I do know the G60 works for the Mk2 using 02a/j.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (sdezego)*

your post had amazing info dont get me wrong..but i got confused it was to jammed paked lol.
so let start with the front!
the bracket i am using is a mk3 braket and i need to use a corrado braket correct? if i want to keep running the mk2 front cross member(which in your post you call it the carrier..correct?)
but i want to change the front one to another/more beefy one to handle the power better.
and for the rear are you talking about the passenger side rear or tranny side?
and is there anything that needs to be changed?
this setup was in a mk3 golf before. he gave me everything including subframe as is and the front cross member.
i obviously cant use the mk3 crossmember but if i use a b3 passat/ corrado vr6 one.. that should work no?
im sorry if im making you repeat what you post before but i dont want to not properly understand your post and go out and get stuff i dont need.



_Modified by alextjoe at 2:48 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: mk2 1.8t fitting help PLEASE!! (alextjoe)*

You just have to read it a few times to soak it all in









_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_
the bracket i am using is a mk3 braket and i need to use a corrado braket correct? if i want to keep running the mk2 front cross member(which in your post you call it the carrier..correct?)

Yes. Specifically, the G60. I call the front cross member, the carrier (engine carrier).

_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_but i want to change the front one to another/more beefy one to handle the power better.

The mk3 style front mount/braket is a bit stronger than the G60, but IMO the carrier really is not. There are more options for the physical mount (rubber part) with the Mk3, but this is not a necessity. You can reinforce a G60 brkt if you plan on throwing down serious power, but a stock G60 brkt will be fine for your AWP as long as the G60 is not already cracked, etc as a lot of the used ones are.
As far as switching carriers, I have no idea what will swap on the Mk2. Fortunately for Corrado guys, the G60 was Mk2 style and the Vr was Mk3 style.


_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_
and for the rear are you talking about the passenger side rear or tranny side?
and is there anything that needs to be changed?
this setup was in a mk3 golf before. he gave me everything including subframe as is and the front cross member.


Yes, I am talking about the Rear Passenger Aluminum Engine bracket. I am willing to bet you have all Auto stuff from the Mk3 and none will work properly for the 02a (except the K Frame of course). Give me the PN off of the side of that AL brkt and I can tell you for sure.

_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_
i obviously cant use the mk3 cross member but if i use a b3 passat/ corrado vr6 one.. that should work no?


Again, I am not sure what interchanges with the Mk2. I went from tons of Mk1's to tons of Corrados









Here is your To do:
1.) Get the PN off of the Pass Rear AL engine bracket to verify it is not an Auto.
2.) Get a good G60 Front bracket. Then reinforce if necessary. That one I showed above has cracks as do a lot of them from people running bad mounts.
I personally would not deal with changing the carrier in your case, because I am almost certain that the front brkt you already have is from the Auto which will still not work. ...and getting the correct brkt for the Mk3 style carrier is another problem and thus where the special Diesel ones comes in (that I have not verified or have never had in my hand).


_Modified by sdezego at 7:34 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ok thanks for elaborating your post that was AWSOME!
i spoke with the guy i got the swap from. he sayes that the tranny is from a 98 tdi and every braket is from a tdi as well. so i dont have any auto stuff. 
he has mk2 with a audi tt 1.8t in it and he sayes he ran all the same thing as i expect he has a corrado vr6 front cross member..
im thinking that if i run mk3 front braket with mk3 style front cross member(b3 passat/corrado vr6)<- those bolt on mk2. that would work.
also if i run mk2 braket(g60) with my mk2 front cross member thaT WOULD WORK.
it comes down to matching proper year brackets and crossmember/mounts.
anyways ya everything that is on my car is tdi stuff not auto anything


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (alextjoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_
it comes down to matching proper year brackets and crossmember/mounts.

Yep. You got it now.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I have a mk2 1.8t swap with a stock mk2 front and rear crossmember. I used the corrado g60 front bracket because i also swapped an 02j trans in. the heavy duty rubber mount (stock mk2) allowed the engine to rock excessively. I'm running an aeb dbc throttle body and have a t-bolt clamp on the inlet hose. i had to rotate the t-bolt clamp because it was hitting the hood. the throttle body sits very close to the hood.
I have since swapped out the heavy duty stock style mount for the solid aluminum mount from black forrest industries. I thought i would add a hell of a lot of vibration, but the difference was not noticeable. The vehicle now shifts smoother, and the radiator stays in place when i accelerate hard.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

ok ya im gana try and figure something out for the nipple on top of my throttle body. and im gana change the fron cross member for a b3 passat vr6 /corrado vr6 and im gana put a vr6 mount that gutted and hockey pucks inserted instead.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (alextjoe)*

if you want to use the 02a tdi front bracket u need a corrado vr6 or b3 passat vr6 front crossmember and you will be all set!


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

when i did my initial fitment, i used MK3 ABA/020 Manual front motor mount bracket with MK3 ABA front crossmember, ABA rear motor mount bracket, and MK3 VR6 Trans Bracket and it seemed to line up just fine. we'll see how she sits when the motor goes back in next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

mk3 front cross members dont bolt up to mk2...


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (alextjoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_mk3 front cross members dont bolt up to mk2...

x2


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (alextjoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alextjoe* »_mk3 front cross members dont bolt up to mk2...

oh, well all of mine was MK3 on a MK3, so i'm good to go


----------



## JRoque (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi. Hope you don't mind I ask a slightly off topic question on your thread. What do you call part #1 in your diagram above, first post? On my mk3 Cabrio, that piece is all rusted and falling apart. It seems to be supporting the radiator but pictures of a "radiator support" look nothing like it.

Thanks,
JR


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

JRoque said:


> Hi. Hope you don't mind I ask a slightly off topic question on your thread. What do you call part #1 in your diagram above, first post? On my mk3 Cabrio, that piece is all rusted and falling apart. It seems to be supporting the radiator but pictures of a "radiator support" look nothing like it.
> 
> Thanks,
> JR


 yes this is a mk3 lower rad support... 

what you are seeing is porbebly pics or the "UPPER rad support" you want "LOWER rad support"


----------



## JRoque (Oct 4, 2010)

Gotcha. Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------

